# Telfair wants Maxwell's retired #31



## different_13

Telfair's said he's gonna ring Cedric Maxwell to talk about un-retiring his #31 jersey, as he's worn it all his life..

Any thoughts?

Seems a bit disrespectfull really (though I didnt know Maxwell had his jersey retired, haven't heard all that much about him)

Any precedents for this?


----------



## pokpok

*Re: #31*

i wouldnt do it....thats ridiculous


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

*Re: #31*

Hey, if CMax is cool with it, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: #31*

Speaking as a Blazer fan, I think this is a ridiculous stunt by Telfair. If he'd asked for Walton's or Drexler's number in Portland, there's no way in hell he would have gotten it.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: #31*

Is there a link for this?


----------



## m_que01

*Re: #31*



Causeway said:


> Is there a link for this?


I found a link for it on RealGM.
http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...nts_the_celtics_to_unretire_jersey_number_31/


----------



## JuX

*Re: #31*

No, it'd be a disrespectful, IMO.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: #31*

dumb.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: #31*

eh...its to be expected...its shows this generations "me first" attitude and no respect for those who came before them...and who does telfair think he really is??...shaq didnt even hesitate to change his number to 34 when he went to los angeles and shaq is one of the best players in the world...he didnt call up magic to ask him for 32...telfair isnt even a starting pg yet...he has no reason to do this


----------



## dunbladekilla

*Re: #31*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> eh...its to be expected...its shows this generations "me first" attitude and no respect for those who came before them...and who does telfair think he really is??...shaq didnt even hesitate to change his number to 34 when he went to los angeles and shaq is one of the best players in the world...he didnt call up magic to ask him for 32...telfair isnt even a starting pg yet...he has no reason to do this


well said. Maxiell and Boston can't cave and give this spoiled brat what he wants.


----------



## LX

*Re: #31*

It's just a number. 

It's not like he's demanding it (a la Reggie Bush in the NFL), he's asking for it. Doesn't hurt to ask, and he's not going to make a big stink out of not getting it. 

Seems like people are just looking for a way to bash the kid for every little thing.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: #31*



 LX said:


> It's just a number.
> 
> It's not like he's demanding it (a la Reggie Bush in the NFL), he's asking for it. Doesn't hurt to ask, and he's not going to make a big stink out of not getting it.
> 
> Seems like people are just looking for a way to bash the kid for every little thing.




exactly...its just a number...so no reason to go calling ex players to ask them to take it out of the rafters...thats an honor for maxwell...telfair has no right to ask him to relinquish that honor...and "bash the kid for every little thing", well if its bashing to ask him not to be selfish then sure im bashing him...i dont appreciate selfishness and thats all this is...tell bassy to pick a different number and to play so well that one day THAT number is hanging up there next to 31


----------



## Causeway

*Re: #31*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> exactly...its just a number...so no reason to go calling ex players to ask them to take it out of the rafters...thats an honor for maxwell...telfair has no right to ask him to relinquish that honor...and "bash the kid for every little thing", well if its bashing to ask him not to be selfish then sure im bashing him...i dont appreciate selfishness and thats all this is...tell bassy to pick a different number and to play so well that one day THAT number is hanging up there next to 31


You did not bash Walker when he "asked" Big Al for #8. 

[ I know. I know. Not the same thing. But I smelled blood!  
I am a big Telfair fan but asking to wear a retired # is silly. ]


----------



## HKF

*Re: #31*

It's just a number. I don't remember Bird for his number. I remember him for his play.


----------



## Causeway

*Re: #31*



HKF said:


> It's just a number. I don't remember Bird for his number. I remember him for his play.


Yes but it's a HUGE honor to have your # retired. You don't "undo" that.

And I know this was not your point - but whenever I see "33" I think of Bird. I always try to get that number in hoops leagues.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: #31*



Causeway said:


> You did not bash Walker when he "asked" Big Al for #8.
> 
> [ I know. I know. Not the same thing. But I smelled blood!
> I am a big Telfair fan but asking to wear a retired # is silly. ]




hahaha well...in this case i appreciated big al's respect for walker...this was the legend :wink: asking the rookie for his number back...and big al got a pretty nice watch out of the deal too lol...that was an example of showing respect not disrespecting in the case of telfair...nice anecdote tho i didnt even think of that :clown:




Causeway said:


> but whenever I see "33" I think of Bird. I always try to get that number in hoops leagues.



i do the same with number 8...thats my lucky number...its in everything from my email address's my basketball jersey number...the great ones have a number associated with their name :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: #31*

I don't like that idea and I think Bassy should know better not to even inquire about it. If a number is retired it should stay retired.


----------



## agoo

*Re: #31*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> eh...its to be expected...its shows this generations "me first" attitude and no respect for those who came before them...and who does telfair think he really is??...shaq didnt even hesitate to change his number to 34 when he went to los angeles and shaq is one of the best players in the world...he didnt call up magic to ask him for 32...telfair isnt even a starting pg yet...he has no reason to do this


If memory serves, Shaq even rejected Magic's offer to unretire it for him.

This is just dumb as all hell and I hope those comments were a joke taken out of context. In that case, atleast he knows who Cedric Maxwell is.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: #31*



agoo101284 said:


> If memory serves, Shaq even rejected Magic's offer to unretire it for him.




yea i remembered that a little after my post...classy move by shaq


----------



## ATLien

*Re: #31*

Ernie Sims asked the same thing to Herschel Walker and Bo Jackson when he was recruited by Georgia and Auburn. I don't really get it. Just get a new number.

Although, to be honest. I never heard the name Cedric Maxwell before I clicked this thread.


----------



## Premier

*Re: #31*

To be honest, Cedric Maxwell isn't too important. Let Telfair have it.

[prepares for the backlash]


----------



## Causeway

*Re: #31*

He is important. Important enough for the Celtics to retire his number. To minimize that for C-Max is to do the same for all the guys who have retired #'s. I think a retired number means something. I am betting the Celtics feel the same.


----------



## Premier

*Re: #31*

The Celtics have retired the numbers of average players, Maxwell included. It's not too big of an accomplishment anymore.


----------



## agoo

*Re: #31*



Premier said:


> The Celtics have retired the numbers of average players, Maxwell included. It's not too big of an accomplishment anymore.


This is also true. However, its still pretty ballsy to ask for it.


----------



## 22ryno

If he demanded it, that would be a problem. If you really want something, you should ask for it. If Max says no, I think he will just get another number. Its not like he's suing the guy for his retired number or anything.


----------



## Premier

They should play a 1 on 1 game to decide who gets the number.


----------



## Causeway

People get their # retired for many reasons. Hell Johnny Most has his mike retired for the Celtics and he could not play hoops at all. 

It's disrespectful in my opinion to say that to have your # retired by the Celtics does not matter.


----------



## BostonBasketball

I don't really care what number Telfair wears but I just wanted to mention that it really hasn't been all that long since Maxwell's number being retired. It was retired in 2003. I guess my point with that was that Maxwell's number is not as storied a number like Bird's 33, Russell's 6 or McHale's 32. 

The little blurb on celtics.com says this about the number:

Cedric Maxwell (Number retired December 15, 2003)

Cedric Maxwell, affectionately know to his teammates and friends as, "Max", became the 22nd and most recent Celtics great to have his number retired... Cedric, Boston's top pick (the 12th pick overall) in the 1977 NBA Draft (from the University of North Carolina at Charlotte), played eight seasons for the Celtics, from 1977 through 1985... in 1979 and 1980, he led the NBA in field goal percentage... in 1978-79, "Max" shot 58.4% from the field and in 1979-80, he shot a blistering 60.9% from the floor... he helped lead the Celtics to the NBA World Championship title in 1981 and 1984... in 1981, he was named the NBA Playoff Most Valuable Player... he is the Celtics all-time leader in field goal shooting percentage, shooting an incredible 55.9% (2,786-for-4,984) from the floor. 


http://www.nba.com/celtics/history/RetiredNumbers.html

Why not ask?


----------



## Causeway

I am surprised bt the reaction to this. His number is retired. That should be the end of the story. So what if he's not up there with Bird or McHale. Whatever the reasons he was honored with this. Just because it's recent or you may not agree with his # being up there - it is. There's tradition that should not be pushed aside for any of the reasons so far listed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

yea...and even ricky and his selfish reputation didnt bother to ask for the number when he got here


----------



## Causeway

I think it's weak Bassy would ask for it but that's not really the issue. The thing I am surprised with is people saying "what's the big deal - Max was not so great, take the number down" etc.


----------



## BostonBasketball

Causeway said:


> I think it's weak Bassy would ask for it but that's not really the issue. The thing I am surprised with is people saying "what's the big deal - Max was not so great, take the number down" etc.


I'm not sure exactly who you're refering to but I certainly wasn't making the case to take his number down, that's a totally different issue and I could go on and on about how many retired numbers the Celtics have. But if Max's number is up there it's up there it's up there for a reason. My opinion is and was that I don't think of his number with the legendary numbers. And of course it's somewhat disrespectful to ask, but if he feels that strongly about the number it can't hurt to politely ask.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> I think it's weak Bassy would ask for it but that's not really the issue. The thing I am surprised with is people saying "what's the big deal - Max was not so great, take the number down" etc.




totally agree...i mean...when walker gets his number retired i will be personally offended if ANYONE tries to take number 8...hmph


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> totally agree...i mean...when walker gets his number retired i will be personally offended if ANYONE tries to take number 8...hmph


If Walker gets his number retired I will be personally offended by the Celtics organization.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

LX said:


> If Walker gets his number retired I will be personally offended by the Celtics organization.




no disrespect to max but if he can get his number in the rafters with his 7000 career points with the c's or something liek that then toine can get his number retired with 6 seasons of 20+ pts 7+rebs per game in green


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no disrespect to max but if he can get his number in the rafters with his 7000 career points with the c's or something liek that then toine can get his number retired with 6 seasons of 20+ pts 7+rebs per game in green


Danny will have a stroke. No way Antoine gets his number up without Danny getting his. lol.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

future celtic players are going to have to start wearing letter-number combinations with all these numbers in the rafters...telfair better be happy he has number 30 and not A6


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Telfair must still think he's still in high school. Seriously, you have to earn your respect. Maybe start off by hitting a jumpshot.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

There is only one solution... trade him to NY. Just kidding. But not really.


----------



## beantown

This is ridiculous. That sides are being taken here is ludicrous. End of "discussion,".....


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no disrespect to max but if he can get his number in the rafters with his 7000 career points with the c's or something liek that then toine can get his number retired with 6 seasons of 20+ pts 7+rebs per game in green


Maxwell leads the Celtics ALL-TIME in FG%. He also won a Finals MVP. 

Walker couldn't hold Maxwell's jock.

Also by that rationale you're saying that Walker > Parish because Parish never had a 20+ ppg season.

It's not about the stats. It's about the banners. Walker never brought a banner to Boston. Good individual stats, don't cut it, sorry.


----------



## Legend_33

This punk has no respect for tradition. I hope Cornbread tells him to go **** himself. I love Maxwell! He's the most underappreciated Celtic ever.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Why am I still awake?


----------



## Causeway

Clearly he's not appreciated in here. I guess he should have shot more like Walker then future generations would be impressed. 

Crazy shooting %? Whatever. Finals MVP? Not impressive. Max should have gotten out there and chucked away at around a rate of 40% - that's impressive hoops!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

LX said:


> Walker never brought a banner to Boston.




soooooooo maxwell is the one that "brought a banner to boston"....ya know i always thought that people named bird, mchale and parrish "brought that banners to boston"...my mistake...i guess toni kukoc brought the banners to chicago then huh?


----------



## Causeway

Actually Max got a finals MVP. I'd say he helped quite a bit.


----------



## max powers

What's all this Max crap, he is all will always be "Cornbread". Dumb move on Bassy's part, hopefully Maxwell says no and that will be the end of it.


----------



## cgcatsfan

I'm not for it. 
I get the sentimental/mental mojo reasons for wanting to keep your number. 
But judging from the reaction here, this could cast a blight on his reception here. 
And Cedric Maxwell deserves the respect he got. What happens if Telfair has a storied career, do they "re-retire it"? I don't think so.
It might have been one of those young, ill considered comments. 
I can't wait to see Telfair on the court.......with number 30....


----------



## Pain5155

Telfair cant just come to boston and demand whos #'s should be retired.


----------



## Floods

this is dumb. What's wrong with 30 (C's website says that's his number)? Sure you're wearing the same number as stone-hands did before he got canned but it's just a number.


----------



## Floods

Pain5155 said:


> Telfair cant just come to boston and demand whos #'s should be retired.


Maybe he should skip Boston, stay in Portland, and Randy Foye comes here. But no, we HAD to get ****ing Telfair, didn't we? There is no way we will be a successful team next year if he is the starting PG.


----------



## Premier

XtaZ606 said:


> There is no way we will be a successful team next year if he is the starting PG.


There is no way we will be successful next year regardless what young player starts at point guard.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> There is no way we will be successful next year regardless what young player starts at point guard.




*unless we get iverson


----------



## Floods

yes. Iverson ain't young though.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

yea hes definitely over the hill...its not like he averaged 33-7-4 last year or anything...o wait...


----------



## Causeway

He's very effective when he plays. However he plays less every year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

in 3 out of the last 4 and 5 out of the last 7 years hes played at least 70 games...and the main piece of the puzzle that will be going away for him would be wally szczerbiak...HARDLY the iron man himself...ill take 70 games of iverson over 70 games of wally any day...darn we'll lose a couple of prospects...if danny is as good a drafter as everyone thinks he is (i do as well) then he can replace those prospects over the next year or 2 in the draft


----------



## Causeway

I'd take 70. But I'd also bet against getting 70 from him over the next few years.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I'd say he can ask. 31 means a lot to him, with the whole growing up on 31st street thing. If Maxwell says no, we all forget about it and move on. The Celtics retire wayy too many ****ing numbers. Hell, there's a guy who had his number unretired and another player has that number retired now.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: #31*



agoo101284 said:


> If memory serves, Shaq even rejected Magic's offer to unretire it for him.


I believe that was Karl Malone who rejected Magic's offer. Im not sure if Shaq got the offer. Afterall I don't think he was as great yet. But I don't remember long times ago


----------



## Causeway

XtaZ606 said:


> Maybe he should skip Boston, stay in Portland, and Randy Foye comes here. But no, we HAD to get ****ing Telfair, didn't we? There is no way we will be a successful team next year if he is the starting PG.


It is well docuimented that we were not getting Foye regardless. Minn would have taken him at 6. 

And adding Bassy greatly improves us at the PG position. Something we needed very much. 

Again it's funny to me how people will talk about the fantastic potential other players have not on the Celtics and at the same time say we have no shot at "success".


----------



## OneBadLT123

The fact people allow and dont care if he takes the number is just mind boggling... I mean what celtic fans are you? I wouldnt ever think twice, or any Houston fan would think to ever unretire Hakeems, Clydes, Calvin Murphys, Moses malones, barkleys or Rudy T's number... This is insane

The celtic organization retired his number to preserve his legacy. Sure it may not have been one of Birds or whatever, but still. The organization gave its respects to Maxwell and his contributions to the team. 

The fact that this high school washout NBA player comes to the most historic NBA team and wants to take a number down from the rafters that was earned by a celtic legend is flat out insane...

There are just some teams that you dont mess with their history, and its the Celtics, Bulls, and Lakers...


----------



## Causeway

Excpet for the "high school washout" part I am with you on this OneBad.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: #31*



> Yes but it's a HUGE honor to have your # retired. You don't "undo" that.


Didn't even read the next 4+ pages. This quote said everything that needed to be said regarding this topic. What a punk.


----------



## whiterhino

I think this is a ludicrous conversation, Maxwells # is retired, it's not up for discussion. I also think it is pretty pathetic that some people who were not even alive when he played are saying he is not worthy of having his number retired..... :whatever: sad.....(I know it's not all of you just a couple)...man some people have truly forgotten what it is to be a Celtic.


----------



## TheBigLead

This Telfair experiment is going to end badly, and it will probably end up costing Danny Ainge his job. I don't think Telfair will even become the player Jason Williams is/was.

www.thebiglead.com


----------



## TheTruth34

I think Ced should let Telfair wear 31 and i think the celts organization should let him too....so wut if theres 2 31's in Celt history.


----------



## Cager

If Telfair was any good then maybe you could consider this but Telfair hasn't done anything yet ( other than being drafted higher than most people thought was appropriate). I'm afraid Ainge really screwed up on this trade. Was getting rid of Raef's contract so critical that you give up the opportunity to have Roy ? Staring this year Roy will be better than Telfair. You can see Telfair's future ... he's just a less talented Starbury. Telfair hasn't improved his game since last year. Good luck with his inconsistency and turnovers.


----------



## TheTruth34

Cager said:


> If Telfair was any good then maybe you could consider this but Telfair hasn't done anything yet ( other than being drafted higher than most people thought was appropriate). I'm afraid Ainge really screwed up on this trade. Was getting rid of Raef's contract so critical that you give up the opportunity to have Roy ? Staring this year Roy will be better than Telfair. You can see Telfair's future ... he's just a less talented Starbury. Telfair hasn't improved his game since last year. Good luck with his inconsistency and turnovers.



disagree, if telfair is healthy he will get most improved player


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

How many times must we say it? We weren't getting Foye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22ryno

I think you guys are all underestimating this young man's game. He did ok in Portland last season when he was healthy and he is still only 21 years old. He is very quick and really makes people better. He gets in the lane and can create opportunities. His jump shot and defense need work but he has shown improvement on both. The uptempo style that the Celtics will be using play into his strengths. 

Also you guys have a top 15 player in Paul Pierce so its not like he'll be asked to be Steve Nash. What I really like about him is his heart. He plays hurt and he hates to lose. He has a great workethic and has always been a winner. He is nothing like Marbury. His game is more along the lines of a shorter Jason Kidd. Give him a chance and I bet he'll show you all something.


----------



## Premier

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> How many times must we say it? We weren't getting Roy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why not? We weren't getting Foye, not Roy.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Why not? We weren't getting Foye, not Roy.




ok im going to silence every arguement from here on out about not getting foye or roy...if we REALLY wanted either we could have easily had either...think about it...atlanta had the number 5 pick and was taking shelden williams...in a heartbeat they would have taken a trade of the number 7 and a future 2nd rounder for the number 5, knowing that they would still get shelden at 7 and get something more out of it...then we could have had foye or roy...but we didnt want either and we wanted to get raef and dickau out of here and we wanted a true pg so thats why the trade was made




22ryno said:


> Also you guys have a top 15 player in Paul Pierce.



top 10 mah man...top 10


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok im going to silence every arguement from here on out about not getting foye or roy...if we REALLY wanted either we could have easily had either...think about it...atlanta had the number 5 pick and was taking shelden williams...in a heartbeat they would have taken a trade of the number 7 and a future 2nd rounder for the number 5, knowing that they would still get shelden at 7 and get something more out of it...then we could have had foye or roy...but we didnt want either and we wanted to get raef and dickau out of here and we wanted a true pg so thats why the trade was made.


Don't speculate.

It's simple. McHale would've taken Foye, knowing that Ainge still had #7, as Ainge alllegedly like Foye, also.


----------



## KJay

no number up in the rafters should ever come down for anyone, other than that player who orginally wore it


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Don't speculate.
> 
> It's simple. McHale would've taken Foye, knowing that Ainge still had #7, as Ainge alllegedly like Foye, also.



y not??...my scenario is completely possible...and there is no logical reason atlanta would turn down a trade like that


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> y not??...my scenario is completely possible...and there is no logical reason atlanta would turn down a trade like that


Billy Knight is not a fan of logic.


----------



## TheTruth34

XtaZ606 said:


> There is no way we will be a successful team next year if he is the starting PG.



yeah thats wut toronto said when they had tracy mcgrady in his 2nd year...it takes a while for a highschooler to bloom, watch in a few yrs he will be one of the top guards in the league


----------



## TheTruth34

plus the reason telfair wasnt great in portland is b-kuz he was around a buncha losers.
if he comes here gets around paul pierce hopefully allen iverson he gon get some good lessons and be a great player, actually hes my pick for MIP next year or Kwame Brown(his comin out party was in the playoffs).


----------



## Causeway

Maxed out 



> ``If somebody was offering me some money to wear it, I would," said Maxwell. ``And I'd give some of the money to charity. I'd negotiate in a heartbeat."
> 
> Turning serious, Maxwell added, ``But this is the Celtics' decision, and I know *the Celtics would not let that happen. It would cheapen the process of all the retired jerseys. I would never want to cheapen the process that has allowed me to be among the other great players*."


----------

